# Đã Đưa Ra Được Bằng Chứng Chống Lại Cải Cách Tiếng Việt



## Angel on Sky (29 Tháng mười một 2017)

GS Bùi Hiền hẳn cũng tội nghiệp... Nhưng đề xuất cải cách của ông đang vô ký quá


----------



## vogia00 (31 Tháng bảy 2021)

video die rồi bạn ơi


----------



## namak (1 Tháng chín 2021)

tin tào lao cũ rồi mà


----------

